# My Mods And Attys



## SemRumo (30/7/14)

Ehpro Dynast with Original Zenith V2







The build


----------



## johan (30/7/14)

SemRumo said:


> Ehpro Dynast with Original Zenith V2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Very nice setup you have.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

